# Found a critter in my tank



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Found a thing that looked similar to a roly-poly bug sitting on a piece of driftwood. Grabbed it and placed it in a paper towel and it even seemed to curlu up like one. Anyone know what these are?


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Photo would be helpful...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I should've before I flushed it.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

could be one of those little freshwater shrimps. Was it kind of flattened, maybe a centimeter or less long, total, greyish?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

yep, bunch of legs.....didnt look like a shrimp though. Is there one that doesn't look like your typical shrimp? I guess I need to google.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

may have been a scud...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Scud


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen the images. Just not sure if that was it or not. I'll just need to see if there are any more.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I was doodling around on google images and I found this critter:

Utah On The Fly- Entomology

Does this look like what you ran into? I had no idea that sowbugs/pillbugs had aquatic variants. I love google images.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You know....that may have been it. Thanks. I have been putting a lot of new plants in my tank and know that is where it came from.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

sure is a creepy looking thing...


----------

